# This is a VERY long shot, but...



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

... can anyone help me find this guy? I arrived in Thailand at the weekend and promptly had what appears to be my first ever epileptic seizure. On the Kao San Road, of all places. However, this is not a medical post. I know it's a long shot, but I'm desparate to find the guy who helped me and maybe even saved my life. I was way too out of it afterwards to get his contact details, so if anyone recognises someone who may fit the description PLEASE PM me. 

He's Polish, thirty-ish, blond, excellent English, quite a big guy, was staying round Kao San. He was with a dark guy at the time, but his girlfriend was due to arrive in Bangkok this week. He had been in the tech industry, involved in training, and had just lost his job, but had been looking for something new anyway. He had a friend who was epileptic so recognised the whole thing and knew what to do.

Like I say, I know it's a long shot, but it was a long shot that he was there when it happened, so you never know. Please help if you can. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Long shot as you say. You can only hope that he's a regular reader of one of the expat forums such as this one...


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Yes. Or if someone who knows him/ recognises him does. Here's hoping.


----------

